# Gigging Canada day



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So who else is gigging on our Nations B-day? Its a first for me playing 2 gigs as we hit the stage at 9;30 a.m. in Ottawa for the mayors breakfast celebration. Then off to the Westboro Legion at 2pm for another fun filled afternoon.
Have a great Canada day everyone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you Marc. I didn't even bother looking to play on July 1st as our keyboard player is back in England for a week. Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My son's band McKenzie Rhythm Section are playing in the lobby of the NAC at noon and 1:15 PM

http://mrsmusic.ca/post/122760814558/mackenzie-rhythm-section-the-national-arts


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks buddy and i will see you (Chito) at the Casino in July!!!

- - - Updated - - -



rollingdam said:


> My son's band McKenzie Rhythm Section are playing in the lobby of the NAC at noon and 1:15 PM
> 
> http://mrsmusic.ca/post/122760814558/mackenzie-rhythm-section-the-national-arts


Very nice.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

We were scheduled to play in Smiths Falls but got cancelled due to weather


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what 2500 people look like from the stage !!! Best gig ever for me. Mayor"s Canada day party,Ottawa.

- - - Updated - - -

Another shameless plug of our group at the Mayor' breakfast Canada day Ottawa. !!!


----------

